# Wife had an affair



## Steve_T (Jul 2, 2012)

My wife recently informed me that she had an affair. I love my wife dearly but now I am a changed man. I have become obsessed with figuring out what happened. She started hanging out at a bar after work everyday and I warned her that something like this was going to happen, but she has this ego that separates her from every other human being. She's saying and doing all the right things, but I'm full of anger toward her and the other man and I feel I have to protect her from my anger. I'm having other thoughts that would destroy an already fragile marriage. How do I start to recover from this?


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

By posting in the 'coping with infidelity' section.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Steve_T (Jul 2, 2012)

Sorry. First time. Thank you keko.


----------

